

Ask HN: Which tech companies are full of do-gooders? - mikemajzoub

Hi HN -<p>I’ll be graduating in May with a Masters in CS, and I’ve been working to compile a list of potential employers to engage with. My goal is to use my tech chops and my workaholism to help people - either locally or globally. However, at present, my list is embarrassingly small:<p>Watsi, KhanAcademy, Mozilla… I need your help!<p>Google search is failing me: the word “benefits” returns company perks and benefits, “change the world,” “helping people,” and many other similar phrases have been overused by nearly every PR department in the world (especially in tech). Maybe I should try Bing…<p>So, who’s out there that’s impressed you with their impact and dedication? Big or small, it doesn’t matter. I’d really appreciate your help on this! :)<p>Thanks, and happy Saturday,
Mike
======
MalcolmDiggs
To aide your Google search: look for corporations that have elected the "B
Corp" designation. Here's a good list of them:
[http://bestfortheworld.bcorporation.net/](http://bestfortheworld.bcorporation.net/)

More info about B corps: [https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-
corps](https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-corps)

~~~
mikemajzoub
wow - I had no idea something like this existed. (Nice design, too!) I think
you just solved my problem :). Thanks.

------
syedkarim
We are building humanity's public library; access to information for those who
cannot access the Internet. [http://Outernet.is](http://Outernet.is)

We aren't hiring until early next year, but feel free to drop a line if it's
intriguing.

~~~
mikemajzoub
wow - looks like a cool (big) idea. I've signed up for updates! Thanks.

------
worldadventurer
If you're interested in working in beautiful Cebu, Philippines, to build
products that improve the lives of the poor worldwide, check out
www.engageSPARK.com . :) We've got a talented international team and are
looking for more passionate people who want to leverage their tech skills to
do good. We're a not-for-profit business/startup building a challenging
distributed platform that will enable NGOs and governments to improve the
lives of millions of people in poverty around the world. We just finished a
financial education program for a large international NGO using voice calls &
sms soap operas with quizzes (to reinforce and test comprehension) for 25,000
people affected by a natural disaster. And Cebu is a great place to live!

~~~
mikemajzoub
Thank you so much. I just read through your website and it looks like a really
meaningful project.

I've bookmarked the engageSPARK page and will definitely be reaching out to
your team in a few months.

I never would have heard of you if it were not for Hacker News. Thank goodness
for the internet. :)

~~~
worldadventurer
You're welcome! We hope to hear from you. :) And good luck with your search.

------
bjz_
From my experience interning at their San Francisco office, Mozilla has an
ridiculously high concentration of nice, humble, yet world class people who
want to change the world.

~~~
mikemajzoub
That's what I've heard! I'll definitely be reaching out to them. :) Are there
any others you've heard of that you'd recommend I explore?

------
jkaykin
I have heard some great things about Amicus:
[http://amicushq.com/](http://amicushq.com/)

~~~
mikemajzoub
Thanks jkaykin! Hadn't yet heard of this team! I'll add them to my list. :)

------
jtfairbank
What's your Masters focus?

~~~
mikemajzoub
generalist. Did a mobile dev internship for 6 months before starting the
program, and here I'm studying databases, AI, UI, and distributed systems. The
stack/frameworks of the company doesn't concern me much - I can inhale OReilly
books on the weekends. The mission matters though!

Education, community organizing/activism, human rights are all areas I've
worked in before, and seeing tech's potential in these areas is why I started
coding... so I really care about the big picture of what I'll be pouring all
of my energy into next year.

Any companies (even if they're small) you can suggest I add to my list?

~~~
jtfairbank
Shoot me an email. Our startup is helping the medical education field with our
first product, and down the road would like to apply the tech to public
schools as well.

taylor /at/ residency-scheduling.org

